# making a bow



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

well i have been working on a bow for awhile now

it started out as a quarter of an osage log and after some tedious work of removing the bark and sap wood,scraping it down to a good late growth ring

shaping the profile and reducing the wood to bow dimensions.several heat treatments to get the limbs to match etc etc

i finally have what can be considered a near finished bow.

it is 60 inches long tip to tip

its pulling 17 inches at 45 lbs in this pic,with a brace height of about 5 inches as measured from the back of the bow

i need to get 28 inch draw length at around 50 lbs of draw weight

should not be a problem

this is a trade with another gentleman on this site,and he has been more than patient with me.

it has been a slower than normal process making this bow as there are so many other things going on in my life right now.

so i would like to thank him for his patience

i hope to have this finished soon,time providing.

but i have some very important issues coming up very soon in life that will need my attention. but as time provides i will keep working on it

heres a pic of it. as you can in the pic it still need some work from mid limb out on both limbs









well i gotta get back to my little shop of horrors now and do little more work on this and then on to a hat band i am making for my dad.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

nice work SGB!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

That is looking great! Anxious to see the finished product.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

looks great Tim !! I have been trying to get a buddy of mine to show me how to make a longbow, I have 2 that he has made for me, but I have always wanted to make one.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Tim that looks awesome. That will be a bow to be proud to own for sure.


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

That is very cool, can't wait to see pics of the finished product!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Fine work indeed.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

a little more progress has been made
its now at a 22"draw and still 50+ pounds of draw weight
i have narrowed the tips down to about .5" wide and my next step is going to be adding buffalo horn over lays on the tips
then i will shape the tips and handle then finish the tillering

in this pic i have added the oval and a rectangle
the rectangle helps to show if one limb is a little stiffer than the other during draw
as you can see the one on the left is just about .25" stiffer,which is what i want 
the stiffer limb will be the lower limb
both limbs are bending quit nicely now


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Looking awesome Tim. My hats of to you Sir wonderful work.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

thanks Rodney

little by little its getting there


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

ok, i know this thread has been dead for a while now

but i havent had as much time to work on this bow as i would have liked

with my son having to have a couple of surgeries,and my wife having to have a couple of minor procedures also(from her past surgeries for a major health issue) plus work

life has been hectic as can be around here

but when ever i found a little free time i tried to work on this thing

only tried to go hunting once so far this winter,and then didnt go well either lol

any how

this bow is fully tillered now,just needs some final sanding to remove tool marks etc,round out the tips a bit more,a finish applied to it,wrap the handle,and make a new string for it and off in the mail it will go

i sure hope the gentleman that it is going to likes it,and i am so truly grateful for his patience.

any hoo heres a pic of it

its pulling 28" @ 52 lbs right now,may lose a pound or two with the final sanding,but it still will be plenty strong to drop a deer









and a pic of the tip overlays









let me know what ya'll think

thanks for looking

tim


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Beautiful ! The buffalo tip overlays look real nice. Someone is getting a nice bow.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

nice work SGB.........


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

sneaky that is real nice......ummmm seems you need someone with that "exact" draw length to try it out.........okay I'll do it!!!!!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

thanks guys

jimmy,i would let you try it out

but unfortunately for you that is also my draw length

so i will be the lucky one to shoot this bow in


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

very nice build....good luck with it!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Very nice Tim, I think I know who is getting it, no, not me

52 lbs is plenty, I got my second bear with my longbow a few years back and it is 53 lbs @ 28". bear ran about 80 yds full blast and dropped.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Hope things are going better for you. Sounds like you have a full plate.

Now to the bow

Wow!! Tim that looks sweet and those tips put it over the top!!! Awesome work


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

thanks everyone

working on this has been a great stress reliever for me

but i never worked on it when i was overly stressed

i like having a clear and relaxed mind when i make these

other wise i cant really focus 100% on the task at hand


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Cant believe I missed this thread till now. Awesome work, Tim. Very impressive. Thank you for sharing the time lapse too.

I think I missed something else though...


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

thanks RIck

glad ya'll like it


----------

